# G-Wizard Machinist's Calculator



## BobWarfield (Nov 13, 2009)

I got tired of keeping up with spreadsheets, notes of various tips I'd learned, and links to all sorts of manufacturer web sites. So I started writing G-Wizard, a machinist's calculator. It's in the testing phase at the moment, but you're all welcome to try it out. G-Wizard looks like this:







It has the following functions:

- Unit Conversions 
- Fractions 
- Feeds and Speeds with compensation for chip thinning, lead angle, depth of cut, and ballnosed cutters 
- Triangle/Trigonometry calculations including right and oblique triangles 
- Bolt circles 
- Dovetails 
- Tapers 
- Chamfers 
- Chords 
- True Position 
- Thread reference information for UN, ISO Metric, and Pipe threads 
- Drill index 
- Socket Head Cap Screw dimensions 
- Area and Volume calculator with catalog of standard fabrication shapes. Estimate volumes, weights, and costs for your raw materials 

G-Wizard is still under construction, so it's free during the Beta period. Some day I mean to charge a little bit for it (hoping to get a bigger lathe, LOL!).

If you want to try it, details on how to get it are on the G-Wizard home page:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCGWizard.html

Cheers,

BW


----------



## GordTopps (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Bob
Sent you an email regarding the testing of this app.
Good luck with it and look forward to being a beta tester.
Regards
Gordy


----------



## mhh (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking forward to beta testing it, so far it looks really good.


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I got you both set up.

Best,

BW


----------



## kvom (Nov 14, 2009)

I downloaded it, but obviously need something else to "register". Let me know.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 14, 2009)

I have had it for several weeks now. Bob has done a grea job with the program. I know once I am back in the shop working it will really be handy.


----------



## Davo J (Nov 14, 2009)

I have it as well, Thank you Bob well done. Kvom you need your email address to register.
Dave


----------



## John S (Nov 14, 2009)

Tried the install but it wants some Adobe rubbish installing first and I won't allow any adobe rubbish on this machine.

John S.


----------



## BAH101 (Nov 14, 2009)

looks good, email sent 
Bryan


----------



## SKIPRAT (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Bob

i will give it a try email sent.

Cheers Paul


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Bob

great looking program,,,,,looks like a must for the shop comp


Regards Rob 


Skiprat you doing night shift :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 15, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I downloaded it, but obviously need something else to "register". Let me know.



Kvom, the details are on the web page:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCGWizard.html

Essentially, just send me an email with your first and last name to [email protected]. I'll put you into the registration list and send you a note back. At the point, you are ready to install and you enter your email as your logon.

Best,

BW


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 15, 2009)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Tried the install but it wants some Adobe rubbish installing first and I won't allow any adobe rubbish on this machine.
> 
> John S.



Yep, there is a definite rubbish requirement! Sorry that doesn't work out for you John.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Cliff (Nov 15, 2009)

I tried to install this in my lap top and it blocked me out of HMEM and Madmodder web sites it kept saying they were unavailable so I took it back out and had to restart my computer before everything was back to normal does any body know what might have caused this. Cliff.


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 16, 2009)

Cliff, that's got to be a coincidence. Nothing G-Wizard does could in any way affect your access to 2 web sites.

BTW, I've got nobody named "Cliff" on my list of approved G-Wizard users. Send an email to get enabled.

Best,

BW


----------

